# Wie lässt sich ein Vitamin K Mangel erkennen?



## GuajoloteReal (5. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß schon, dass wir in einem Gaming Forum sind, aber angeblich ist das ein sehr verbreitetes Problem und kann uns ja vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen. Einem Freund ist gestern ein kleines Stück Zahn abgebrochen und das Ganze hat sich Gott sei Dank relativ leicht lösen lassen. Allerdings haben wir im Ambulatorium von einem anderen Patienten mitbekommen, dass die Ursache ein Mangel von Vitamin K2 sein kann und dass sich das generell auf die Knochen auswirkt. Nun ist das halt aus heiterem Himmel gekommen. Weiß jemand, wie sich das erkennen lässt bzw. auch was man dagegen tun kann? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2018)

Der Mangel kommt nicht aus heiterem Himmel. Ohne Kontrolle wird der jedoch erst relativ spät erkannt. Wenn man leicht blaue Flecken bekommt, dann kann das ein Zeichen dafür sein.

Das Vitamin ist fettlöslich, von daher kann man in der Drogerie einfach Tropfen nehmen (oder Dragees).

 

Passende Lebensmittel: Fleisch, Innereien (Leber z.B.), Roggen- und Weizenmehl. Sojaprodukte, Kohl- und grünes Blattgemüse. Es dürfte eigentlich für jeden was dabei sein.

 

K2 ist übrigens wichtig für Knochen, Zähnen und die Blutgerinnung. Arterienverkalkung lässt Grüßen.


----------



## cloneW (15. Juni 2018)

[SIZE=12pt]Hallo! Zunächst mal ist wichtig, Vitamin K1 und K2 zu unterscheiden. Vitamin K1 ist unter anderem für die Blutgerinnung zuständig und kann eben über Blattgemüse, Kohl, Soja-Produkte etc. eingenommen werden. K2 ist allerding für die Regulierung des Kalziums im Körper zuständig - entfernt das überschüssige Kalzium aus den Blutgefäßen und den Nieren z.B. und sorgt dafür dass es in den Knochen, Zähnen, also da wo es tatsächlich gebraucht ist, eingesetzt wird. K2 kann über die Nahrung nicht wirklich eingenommen werden, man kann bestimmte Lebensmittel nehmen, um dessen Aktivierung zu unterstützen. Ein Mangel von K2 kann man eigentlich auch extrem schwer feststellen. Man kann es aus dem Grund in der Form von Tropfen oder Tabletten, auch in Kombination mit Vitamin D3 (auch wichtig für den Knochenaufbau) und Kalzium nehmen. Da die Dosierung sehr leicht ist und man gleich sehen kann, was man nimmt, kann man ruhig so was ohne Rezept als Vorbeugung nehmen.[/SIZE]


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2018)

iwie muss ich die ganze zeit an das denken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikolajPL (16. Juni 2018)

Man kann sich hier im Forum über das Thema unterhalten oder nach Informationen im Internet suchen.
Bei medizinischen Fragen sollte man dann aber doch besser den Arzt aufsuchen.
Siehe Empfehlung der Wikipedia zu den dortigen Artikeln:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Hinweis_Gesundheitsthemen


----------



## GuajoloteReal (17. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und ich entschuldige dafür, dass ich erst jetzt darauf zurückkomme! Auf jeden Fall wissen wir jetzt einiges mehr zum Thema. Bezüglich des Wiki-Beitrages sehe ich das genauso, allerdings er hat dann nachgefragt und die Zahnärztin hat ihm offenbar nichts dazu erklärt. Zumindest einmal habe ich das so verstanden. Aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass man auch dagegen vorbeugen kann und dass es solche Kombinationen gibt. Das ist dann auch für mich interessant. Könnt ihr vielleicht ein Präparat empfehlen?


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juni 2018)

Wenn ein Mensch normal isst, dh Fleisch, Fisch, Gemüse, Obst und sich nicht nur von Tütenfutter und Asianudeln ernährt und dazu noch öfters rausgeht und sich halbwegs normal bewegt, hat man in unseren Breitengraden in den seltensten Fällen einen Vitaminmangel. Vitaminmangel kommt in der Regel nur vor, wenn man sich falsch ernährt und überwiegend in der Bude hockt und kein Sonnenlicht tankt. Einfach so pauschal irgendwelche Vitaminpräparate einzunehmen, ohne das Ganze vorher mit einem Arzt abzuklären, würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2018)

Aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass man auch dagegen vorbeugen kann und dass es solche Kombinationen gibt. Das ist dann auch für mich interessant. Könnt ihr vielleicht ein Präparat empfehlen?

 

Die Sachen aus der Drogerie erfüllen alle den Zweck. Die gibt es in der Apotheke auch Rezeptfrei. Vorher sollte man aber wirklich zum Hausarzt. Der soll erst mal alle Werte abnehmen damit man auch weiß ob man wirklich einen Mangel hat und wenn ja was überhaupt. Ansopnsten ballert man sich am Ende alles mögliche rein, nur nicht das, was man braucht.

 

Außerdem: Warum Tabletten / Tropfen schlucken, wenn es ein Salat als Beilage oder gelegentlich etwas Spinat auch regeln könnte?


----------



## cloneW (24. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und ich entschuldige dafür, dass ich erst jetzt darauf zurückkomme! Auf jeden Fall wissen wir jetzt einiges mehr zum Thema. Bezüglich des Wiki-Beitrages sehe ich das genauso, allerdings er hat dann nachgefragt und die Zahnärztin hat ihm offenbar nichts dazu erklärt. Zumindest einmal habe ich das so verstanden. Aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass man auch dagegen vorbeugen kann und dass es solche Kombinationen gibt. Das ist dann auch für mich interessant. Könnt ihr vielleicht ein Präparat empfehlen?

 

Ich bin auch kein Experte, aber einen Vitamin K-Mangel und vor allem einen Vitamin K2 Mangel ist nur schwierig feststellbar. Er kann in der Apotheke fragen, es gibt Tropfen mit D3 und K2 oder wenn er auch Kalzium dazu nehmen will, Solarvit Osteo Tabletten auch mit Kalzium dazu. Steht alles mit der Dosierung, täglich empfohlene Mengen etc. darauf


----------



## GuajoloteReal (25. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und für die Tipps, die ich gerne weitergeben werde! 

 

@ Schrottinator: Ein interessanter Aspekt an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass es wesentlich disziplinierter Salat und auch Spinat isst als ich... (eigentlich esse ich Spinat überhaupt nicht) Offenbar hängt das auch von Person zu Person ab. 

 

@ cloneW: Benützt du eines dieser Präparate auch selbst? Wie hast du davon erfahren und reicht ein Besuch in der Apotheke? Und warum ist es schwierig, einen Vitamin K Mangel zu erkennen?


----------



## cloneW (30. Juni 2018)

Ja, ich nehme solche Solarvit Tabletten, die alle drei enthalten - Kalzium Vitamin D3 und Vitamin K2. Diese sind rezeptfrei, also man kann ruhig in der Apotheke nachfragen. Der Vitamin K Mangel ist nicht leicht zu erkennen, weil man die Werte nur indirekt so zu sagen messen kann. Such mal Information, wie man solche Werte checkt, weil ich leider momentan nichts verlinken kann. Aber man sieht, dass es nicht so leicht ist. K1 und K2 haben verschiedene und viele Funktionen im Körper und ein Mangel kann verschiedene Symptome haben, aus dem Grund ist es auch nicht so leicht, so einen Mangel festzustellen. Laut Statistik aber haben ganz viele einen Vitamin D und K Mangel.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (2. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und für deinen Tipp! Ich werde diese Informationen umgehend meinem Freund weitergeben. Und ja, ich habe mittlerweile im Internet gesucht und es ist wahrlich nicht leicht, ohne Symptome, Auswirkungen usw. auf einen Vitamin K Mangel zu kommen. Wie hast du von den Tabletten erfahren bzw. wie viel nimmst du da immer ein?


----------



## cloneW (9. Juli 2018)

Gerne  Freundin von mir hatte auch Probleme, hat damals nach Empfehlung des Gynakologen angefangen und bei einem Arztbesuch habe ich auch gefragt, weil anscheinend so viele einen Mangel haben, aber das war später, mir ist einfach eingefallen, dass es nich schlecht ist, wenn ich es selber checken lasse, schadet ja nicht. Die Tabletten nehme ich, weil ich auch Kalzium brauchte und wenn man die drei nimmt alles im Gleichgewicht bleibt. Ich nehme 1x am Tag 1 Tablette, ich glaube schon etwa zwei Monate oder so was.


----------



## SandyHab (3. Dezember 2019)

Hallo!

 

Meine Freundin hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Vitamin K Mangel und jetzt nimmt sie ein Präparat namens ..., ist eine Kombi aus Vitamin D und Vitamin K. Andscheinend nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig von beiden Vitaminen... da muss man ja auch ziemlich aufpassen. Sie ist total zufrieden und es lässt sich einfach dosieren mit nur einer Kapsel am Tag.

 

Viele Grüße Sandi


----------

